# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Cfarë i mungon forumit tonë?

## Neteorm

Kush ka sugjerime, ide, deshira dhe mendime se si duhet të jetë *FORUMISHQIPTAR* i se ardhmes se afërt, le t'i shprehë këtu...

----------


## ilia spiro

Per t`ju pergjigjur temes, me e dukshmja eshte qe forumi eshte thuajse inekzistent. Vite perpara ka patur shume debat, por edhe mungese te theksuar edukate nga anetaret. Keshtu si ka mbetur eshte me keq akoma.

----------


## Poshnjari

> Kush ka sugjerime, ide, deshira dhe mendime se si duhet të jetë *FORUMISHQIPTAR* i se ardhmes se afërt, le t'i shprehë këtu...


Ky forum ka qene dhe ngelet nje "thesar" per internetin shqiptare. u rrit shume se ashtu ishin kohet, por nuk pati nje menaxhim te mire nga ana e stafit. Forumi i rrit aq shume sa adminat nuk e menaxhonin dot dhe shume moderatore ishin si xhandare me anetaret. por ajo qe urojme eshte qe te ngelet online edhe pse me pak ose aspak aktivitet.

----------

*Neteorm* (16-12-2021)

----------


## Neteorm

> Ky forum ka qene dhe ngelet nje "thesar" per internetin shqiptare. u rrit shume se ashtu ishin kohet, por nuk pati nje menaxhim te mire nga ana e stafit. Forumi i rrit aq shume sa adminat nuk e menaxhonin dot dhe shume moderatore ishin si xhandare me anetaret. por ajo qe urojme eshte qe te ngelet online edhe pse me pak ose aspak aktivitet.


Nese shikon sot, mqse meresh edhe vet me forume do kuptosh qe pak a shume anetaret jane po ata te njejte ne te "gjitha" forumet qe kane ngelur e riperserisin vetveten.. 

Ky forum minimalisht gezon mbi 1.8 vizitore ditore, pasi ka aq shume informacion sa njerezit e perdorin ne vend te wikipedia e google.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poshnjari

> Nese shikon sot, mqse meresh edhe vet me forume do kuptosh qe pak a shume anetaret jane po ata te njejte ne te "gjitha" forumet qe kane ngelur e riperserisin vetveten.. 
> 
> Ky forum minimalisht gezon mbi 1.8 vizitore ditore, pasi ka aq shume informacion sa njerezit e perdorin ne vend te wikipedia e google.


Ate kam permendur edhe une. Qe eshte per te ardhur keq te kesh 67+ mije anetare dhe te mos kesh pothuajse asnje aktiv eshte per te ardhur keq. Dhe ky forum eshte nje pasuri tashme per kulturen shqiptare.

----------


## Poshnjari

> Ky forum minimalisht gezon mbi 1.8 vizitore ditore, pasi ka aq shume informacion sa njerezit e perdorin ne vend te wikipedia e google.


As kete nuk mund ta besoj. Dal ne kete perfundim pasi shikoj leximet e nje teme. Prsh kjo teme ka 4 dite qe eshte hapur 5 pergjigje dhe nuk ka as 1k shikime. Keto shifra ne rinin e ketij forumi beheshin brenda 10-12 oresh.

----------

*Neteorm* (18-12-2021)

----------


## Neteorm

> As kete nuk mund ta besoj. Dal ne kete perfundim pasi shikoj leximet e nje teme. Prsh kjo teme ka 4 dite qe eshte hapur 5 pergjigje dhe nuk ka as 1k shikime. Keto shifra ne rinin e ketij forumi beheshin brenda 10-12 oresh.


Padyshim qe dikur flisnim ndryshe, po gjithsesi une mbetem i mendimit qe ka akoma per te dhene ky forum dhe do mundohemi qe qofte edhe ata 1,5,10 anetare te gezojne respektin e plote krahas nesh dhe forumit.

----------

sirena_adria (19-12-2021)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

I mungojne diskutimet,thashethemet,humori I mungon brezi i ri qe i ben si njerezit the temat interesante.

----------

*Neteorm* (19-12-2021)

----------


## Neteorm

> I mungojne diskutimet,thashethemet,humori I mungon brezi i ri qe i ben si njerezit the temat interesante.


Do te thuash që ne u plakëm.. lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Do te thuash që ne u plakëm.. lol


Fatkeqsisht po. Bashke me moshen po behemi interesant si diskutimet e Lulzim Bashes ! Kamomil. Duhet moshe e re qe ti japi gjalleri. Ta bej diskutimin jo vetem interesant dhe argetues por edhe te lehte dhe provokues.
 Siç thoshte Ciceroni; lehtesia eshte e moshes qe lind,urtesia eshte e moshes qe perendon.

----------

*Neteorm* (19-12-2021)

----------


## Albo

Forumit tone i mungojne bletet puntore. Ka vetem 2 blete ne forum qe prodhojne mjalte dhe dhjetra mijera shqiptare nga mbare bota, shumica femije ne moshe shkollore, qe futen ne forum perdite ne kerkim te konsumit te mjaltit ne faqet e forumit.

Gredha kemi plot, sa te duam, dine te prodhojne vetem fjale e zhurme te kote. Bletet shqiptare jane ne zhdukje e siper.

Albo

----------


## bayern

Na prij o Gjergj.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Neteorm

Ne vetëm duhet të mbajmë besimin, të vazhdojmë të bëjmë atë që po bëjmë dhe të shpresojmë që, si me shumë gjëra, forumi do të kthehen përsëri dhe do të jenë edhe një herë vendet argëtuese dhe të gjalla që ishin dikur. Unë dëshiroj një kthim në ato ditë, sepse ato ishin vende të dobishme dhe të këndshme për t'u bërë pjesë.

----------

